# Stop SOPA!!



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Stop SOPA. The internet is dependent on it.

American Censorship Day - Stand up for ???? ??????? : announcements










This bill effects GoPitbull, and EVERY OTHER forum / blog/ social network / etc that you can post on.

On top of the other things, like it blocking sites you don't post on, because it 'was shut off' because some suit didn't like what it had to say. like maybe 4chan or your favorite adult site... or cat pictures or even recipie sites that 'may' have copyright recipies on them.

xmass carols? yep- copyright protected. Posting Up On The Housetop will become illegal.

Spam your congressmen. 
call them 500 times a day.

set up an auto-script

Whatever you can do, stop this from going through.

Don't give 'the company' power to say what you can or cannot see, read, or visit online. Uphold the consitution. Upload freedom of speech. freedom of press. Don't let the suits take away 2 more rights from you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

See I am not for censorship at all, but the bill isn't proposing just shutting down sites for no reason, there has to be some hate speech or terrorism, its not just going to effect daily sights. Its NOT like China (and others) where they block Google, for instance.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

they can.. all it takes is an infringing link.. or even talk of the [] i'm assuming


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

youre leaving it up to some one else to decide what you can watch/listen too. its anti-constitutional at its most high


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

zohawn said:


> youre leaving it up to some one else to decide what you can watch/listen too. its anti-constitutional at its most high


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::thumbsup:
The US Congress just passed a bill a few years back allowing the vieiw of catch dog and working dog videos saying that any infringement on information was anti constitutional .. SO WTF????????

Wake up .. Open your Ears... LEARN to SWIM


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

All i can really say is Ron Paul.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> All i can really say is Ron Paul.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::goodpost:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> All i can really say is Ron Paul.


agreed.. hopefully everyone will open their eyes and see the same thing


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

cEElint said:


> agreed.. hopefully everyone will open their eyes and see the same thing


:cheers: Hes the only one worth anything running against Obama, if he doesn't get elected to run than i am willing to bet another 4 years of Obama.

I haven't agreed with every single thing Ron Paul has done over the years but i can say he has a strong foundation of values that ARE American and now more than ever we need someone like him to get elected for 2 terms. Give the power back to the state and the people, quit making useless laws that require law enforcement of all branches to be paid to enforce nothing that truly matters, etc.

Get freedom of speech back where it actually is freedom of speech..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Politics will be politics. Presidents are just public vessels. They don't make the real decisions. This country is no longer free( or at least soon.) Let's start a revolution. Lol. I call a revised constitution in the next 5 years.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

PRetty simple really... 

Money back by Gold and not "our backs" aka economy out put ..  considering Cooperations are outsourcing.. :hammer: I like my money backed by Gold, gives meaning to the term "legal tender"

Who likes paying taxes? Ron Paul is up there to pander anyone. Hes up there to wake us up and realize Capitalism does evolve in to a much more scary force, Communitarians. He wants us to pay as lil tax that is required to run this country.

War... Go to congress get a war of decleration if its needed to defend this country.. raise taxes for that time go fight and win and come back home.. then there is a surplus of cash left over; just ask Clinton how he really balanced budget.. (snickers) it was because the taxes Bush raised to pay for Storm. There was an abundance and the shortest dang legitamite war in how long? .. 


Right, Liberties and Guarantees...... given by our nations forefathers .. for the people .. That'd be all us puny lil tax payers.. thats right this land is ours.. whats not belong to the ****** (in which we tricked them off their land and called them POWs after we did it cause we couldnt win the war in Comanchero.. LOL)

It seems its been long in the making .. being tricked out of Freedom.. 

"Here take our rights and give us what you think we should have!"

we all should hold vote and hold those accountable who do not vote the way the people want. (then BSL, SOPA, HSUS, etc will be less than a memory as its chump change from one coorporation or organization or the other thats in trump up legislature in a bill packet.. all or none.. :flush: ) 

Ron Paul 2012~


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> PRetty simple really...
> 
> Money back by Gold and not "our backs" aka economy out put ..  considering Cooperations are outsourcing.. :hammer: I like my money backed by Gold, gives meaning to the term "legal tender"
> 
> ...


AMEN!!! Can't give you rep but VERY :goodpost:!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

been on a emailer about this for a while now... - Demand Progress


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

We can't allow this to happen!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope everyone has gone to Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (today only) put in their zip code and emailed their congressman how much this sucks...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad to see this on the forum and getting more awareness.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i posted this a little while back.. nobody was too serious about it then until now when its gonna happen.. kinda funny..


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cEElint said:


> i posted this a little while back.. nobody was too serious about it then until now when its gonna happen.. kinda funny..


I didn't actually know all that much about it til the last few days and I just saw the easy links on wiki  My bad dude, lol but now is when people need to contact their reps now since I think its going to be on the table soon. I found your thread at least to resurrect it! lol I didn't realize it was changing to policing being the web site owners responsibility. I am not a fan of that.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is the next wave -- my husband doesn't give money for any reason but has just set up a monthly auto- donation to this next attack against internet freedom:

*Four Reasons to Act Against ACTA*
Downsizer Dispatch [[email protected]]
Quote of the Day: "(ACTA is) more dangerous than SOPA. It's not coming to me for a vote. It purports that it does not change existing laws. But once implemented, it creates a whole new enforcement system and will virtually tie the hands of Congress to undo it." - Rep. Darrell Issa

Last month, we joined with countless other groups and individuals to oppose the SOPA and PIPA bills.

Similarly, people all over the world are protesting a similar proposal, the Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement (ACTA). We explain our opposition to ACTA in the letter to Congress below. We urge you take action using DownsizeDC.org' Internet Freedom campaign.

The campaign's hard-wired message says...

As a constituent, I insist that you oppose any attempts to undermine Internet freedom.

You may borrow from or copy these additional comments...

That's why you must introduce and pass legislation to block the Anti-counterfeiting Trade Agreement (ACTA). (http://tinyurl.com/6npb9vj)

* ACTA was signed by the U.S. Trade Representative last October. 
* It was negotiated in secret for years, under both Bush and Obama. 
* Congress and the American people were by-passed, as were the parliaments and people of other nations.

There are four big reasons to make sure it is never implemented in the United States...

1. ACTA violates the Constitution...

* It's a vaguely-worded "executive agreement" that the President has no intention of submitting to Congress, even though the Constitution delegates to CONGRESS authority over copyrights, patents, and foreign commerce.
* An unelected, international "ACTA Committee" will implement and enforce this "agreement" 
* As Rep. Darrell Issa says, "it creates a whole new enforcement system and will virtually tie the hands of Congress to undo it." ('ACTA is More Dangerous Than SOPA')

2. ACTA threatens OUR privacy...

* ACTA pushes Internet service providers (ISP's) to carry out surveillance of their networks and to disclose personal information of ALLEGED copyright violators to copyright holders.
* Websites and ISP's could be held liable for copyright violations from users, giving them incentive to monitor OUR online activities.

3. That means ACTA threatens OUR free speech and free press rights, too; ISP's and website hosts would be encouraged - perhaps required - to censor MY online content even when it is unsure whether the material violates IP laws.

4. ACTA stifles innovation...

* Fear of unintentional violations of intellectual property (IP) will discourage new innovations in software and other industries.
* Harsher fines will create disincentives for business start-ups who cannot afford to fight litigation.
* Smaller internet companies are often the laboratories of invention. Yet, just as often they will lack the capacity to implement ACTA's policing burdens. Will they sell out to larger competitors or just give up?

How did ACTA happen? Hollywood is the capital of the entertainment industry. It is admired, emulated, and respected around the world. It is even the greatest source of entertainment venture capital. It has international clout.

And ACTA is essentially a Hollywood bailout, designed to protect a buggy-whip business model.

The Internet frees you and me to entertain ourselves in our own niches. The movie and record people are reacting like ragtime, song sheet publishers resisting the invention of the phonograph.

ACTA doesn't use sensible means to protect intellectual property, it is a draconian maneuver that will make people frightened to even go on the Internet.

I need you to stand up to these anti-progress, self-seeking, special-interest cheaters. Start by organizing your colleagues to pressure the President to walk away from ACTA. Then, sponsor and pass legislation preventing him from implementing it.

But please don't bother writing back to me with that standard Capitol Hill boilerplate...

1. You've heard of ACTA
2. Here's what ACTA does
3. You'll keep my views in mind if it should come up

I shall see that response for what it is -- apathy about your constitutional duty and opposition to a free Internet. I want you to tell me where you stand and what you plan to do about it.

END LETTER

You can send your letter using DownsizeDC.org's Educate the Powerful System.

And we invite you to keep up with us on Facebook: DownsizeDC.org | Facebook

Also, there's an important note from the President of Downsize DC, below my signature.

James Wilson
Policy Research Director
DownsizeDC.org, Inc.

Please note . . .

The combined monthly budget of Downsize DC Foundation and DownsizeDC.org, Inc. is $18,700. 
The goal to give you a larger, more powerful voice is $1 per subscriber. With 31,781 subscribers, that means the goal is $31,781. 
As of February 11, we're at $3,065. 
Conservative pledge projections probably increase that number to at least $9,800. 
Thus, to make budget, we still need to raise another $8,900 or so. 
To make the growth goal, nearly $22,000 would be required. 
* It's a process, so the first step is to meet, and then exceed budget. 
To support the Congressional action items and the Educate the Powerful System of DownsizeDC.org, please contribute here: https://secure.downsizedc.org/contribute/

If tax-deductibility is important to you, then give to the public education blog and legal briefs produced by the Downsize DC Foundation here: https://secure.downsizedcfoundation.org/contribute/

Thank you,

Jim Babka, President
Downsize DC Foundation
& DownsizeDC.org, Inc.

D o w n s i z e r - D i s p a t c h

Official email newsletter of DownsizeDC.org, Inc. & Downsize DC Foundation.

SUPPORT the "Educate the Powerful System".

Feel Free to Forward or Reprint, as long as attribution and action links are retained/included. But we recommend you delete everything in this footer, i.e., below the words "Downsizer-Dispatch".

Your subscription comes to this email address: [email protected].

If you have difficulties or inquiries, simply hit reply to this message. We're eager to help, including with requests to unsubscribe.

If you do not want to receive any more newsletters (to unsubscribe), click here.

Sponsored by DownsizeDC.org, Inc. - a non-profit educational organization promoting the ideas of individual liberty, personal responsibility, free markets, and small government. Operations office: 1931 15th St. Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44223, 202.521.1200. Normally published 3-6 times per week. The Downsize DC Team would like to thank you for subscribing to the Downsizer-Dispatch, which you did by going to http://www.downsizedc.org/newsletter or by using our "Educate the Powerful System" to send a message.


----------

